# Brown slime algae.... help!



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Recently set up a new aquaria (two months ago) and all of the sudden i've got this brown slime algae problem thats covering my plants and my driftwood. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Can you post a pic? How are the water parameters and specs of the new tank?


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey,

I have a 75 gallon tank, with some driftwood and slate and such, and im having the same problem. It definitely stems from light and excess food in my tank, if i didn't have two turtles i'd get an algae eater (plecostamus). Just my two cents


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

this would be just the tip of the iceberg


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

I have found flow usually is the cause. Having said that, instable or low Co2, unbalanced lighting, or poor tank maintenance can all be connected.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

having two canisters on a 30g tells me that flow isnt the issue. though my diy co2 may be the cause.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

How often do you do water change during this algae probelm stage?


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Once a week, 50% or more.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Brown algae is usually caused by diatoms. My suggestion is to get a couple of Oto cats. Brown algae is their favorite food!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Akaizhar said:


> Once a week, 50% or more.


try to double it... but not at once, don't do more than 50% always consistan. If you have some Acid buffer you can sprinkle some on top and them would be dead in sec. Do as much water change untill your algae is under control cause your tank setup is too new than slowly reduce it and go back to your weekly.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

One thing, check your PH... low PH normally should not have this.


----------

